# Prospective Schutzhund Peoples...



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The other newbie thread got me thinking about this, and I've been asked to re-vamp my club's web site so before I do so I'd like to know what sorts of info you are looking for on a web site? Yes yes I know a web site is not the be-all and end-all but these days, people *do* make decisions on whether or not to pursue options based on the web site so we might as well accept that and use it to our advantage.

I know one thing that the web site will not contain will be the address(es) and times for training. Had issues in the past with people just showing up. We don't own the facilities we use and are lucky to have the access that we do, so we just can't have that.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

I am both a new guy, and in the process of trying to put together a website for our club. So I will be watching this thread.

For what its worth, my idea so far was to have a home page explaining who we are, a page explaining schutzhund, an events page, a member page, a pictures page, and a links page...

I know, real simple... But I am both new to the club and new to making web pages.


----------



## 65Champagne (Nov 15, 2011)

I really want to learn more about it, and would like to know that I am welcome to visit and observe. I have looked at several websites in my area, and get the feeling I am supposed to already be an expert before I can join. Can I ask "newbie" questions, and can I make mistakes without feeling like I am being eye rolled by the long standing members?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Funny, I'm in the middle of redoing our site


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Would you not feel welcome if it were clear that visitors are allowed by invitation (we've always had a link where they send an e-mail answering some specific questions) once a month? We're just not in a position to accommodate visitors at any time especially those who are coming to observe rather than bring a dog and be evaluated (not just the dog but we like to see how the owner interacts with the dog and evaluate for an overall club fit).


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I wouldn't be offended by the invitation only thing..

I also like to see, members,their dogs, what they've accomplished, what they hope to accomplish..


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

We entertain all visitors, but half the time we are training on a city field so we can't really tell people to leave


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

hunterisgreat said:


> We entertain all visitors, but half the time we are training on a city field so we can't really tell people to leave


We train indoors at a private facility that the owner lets us use or outdoors at a police/fire dept. Parking has to be considered at both - at the indoor place because there's just not enough for infinite people and the kennel workers need to come while we're there, and at the police/fire dept b/c we park along the back of the lot and have to park so the fire engines can actually get out. So, like I said, we just can't allow any visitors at any time. It's not that we don't want to, but we have to abide by the conditions of those allowing us to use the facilities. Plus personally, as the one who usually coordinates the visits, I would just feel weird about someone letting me use their facilities and then me having an open invitation for anyone to drop in.


----------



## 65Champagne (Nov 15, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Would you not feel welcome if it were clear that visitors are allowed by invitation (we've always had a link where they send an e-mail answering some specific questions) once a month? We're just not in a position to accommodate visitors at any time especially those who are coming to observe rather than bring a dog and be evaluated (not just the dog but we like to see how the owner interacts with the dog and evaluate for an overall club fit).


I would feel welcome if I understood why I would have to be invited, as you described above..that makes sense to me. A "how to get started in our club" tab would be what I would look for, and the more information the better.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Be specific on the accomplishments of the members. It shows attention to detail and shows people at all levels.

In addition, it removes the vagueness seen on some sites. People that claim experience, levels of competition when there is no detail/specifics To me, that is misleading. Most newbies will not research to verify.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

First of all you need a clean layout. Please don't make it look like a Geocities or Angelfire website from the 1990s. No animated GIFS all over the place. Don't use tables. Jquery is your friend for cool effects. Have a clean navigation with a clear purpose (I don't want to have to go to subpage after subpage to find what I want). 

Another thing, use some sort of gallery feature so that you can click an image to make it larger. I hate when people use downscaled images on their websites because you can never see the fullsized thing. 

These are just some of the things I've noticed Schutzhund clubs doing locally that turned me off of them.

As for content...

One of the things I look for in a Schutzhund site is training information. I want to know how the club works, who the trainers are, who is competing, pictures of the dogs in the club, and what breeds they mainly work with. Many sites, surprisingly enough, have failed to provide me with this information, forcing me to send out emails to get more info. They may as well just have a site that says "we're a schutzhund club, email us for more info" and not bother with multiple pages.

I want to know what their training regime is, what schedule it works on, if they only train from a certain age up, how the club works, if it's very self propelled or more community-esque, etc. 

I want to know times and season schedules. Special events. Contact info for not only the person running the site, but the main people who run the club.

I have no qualms with invite/appointment only as long as enough information is provided (I don't want to drive out of my way to go to a club if I know nothing about it). 

Some videos on sessions at the club are probably also a good idea. 

That's mainly all I've got. Sorry if it seems critical, both my fiance and I do web stuff for a living (I no longer code, though I used to. He gets paid to code). We have a lot of picky peeves about sites.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

ladyfreckles said:


> First of all you need a clean layout. Please don't make it look like a Geocities or Angelfire website from the 1990s. No animated GIFS all over the place. Don't use tables.


LOL no way! I manage our web site at work and do sites on the side, mostly CSS (I don't do web development and don't have time to mess around with dynamic content especially when I'm not getting paid!). I own the domain we will be using. I've used it through half a dozen iterations of clubs I've helped start/re-organize as they have evolved and had the good sense to never transfer it out of my name.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

List club member accomplishments. This provides a very clear signal to anyone viewing if the club is mostly social type or goal oriented.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Do people care about any experience or accomplishments outside of Schutzhund (and other protection sports)?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

The socialites do.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Lies, I like to see ALL accomplishments.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Liesje said:


> LOL no way! I manage our web site at work and do sites on the side, mostly CSS (I don't do web development and don't have time to mess around with dynamic content especially when I'm not getting paid!). I own the domain we will be using. I've used it through half a dozen iterations of clubs I've helped start/re-organize as they have evolved and had the good sense to never transfer it out of my name.


Just checked out your site in your signature. It's really good.  No complaints here.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

"What is Shutz"

"What to expect your first visit"

"What to bring your first visit"

"We are fun/serious" (either/or)

"If you decide to join, tentative schedule"

_^^For this page, it would be awesome to have a "weekly" schedule of how often you need to train. Also, it would be nice to have an "approx" schedule of what you will be doing. I have no understand of shutz whatsoever, so I don't know how much or when you do the three different parts. Also, it would be cool to have a "your first year" or something chart, to show where your dog should be each week (approx). If you show that bite work doesn't begin for four months, this may discourage people who are only there for that_

"What your dog should be able to do, prior to joining"
(along with videos)

"What we don't do/aren't"
^^Explain you aren't an obedience class or protection training group.

I really don't care what titles you have...unless you have a page telling me what they mean lol! So that is a good idea too.

A VERY VERY cool page would be "Before" "during" and "after" videos with brief videos of the dog at its different points in training. If you only have after videos, some people will be intimidated.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> "What is Shutz"
> 
> "What to expect your first visit"
> 
> ...


Everything here is great.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Packen said:


> List club member accomplishments. This provides a very clear signal to anyone viewing if the club is mostly social type or goal oriented.


If there are people that do AKC agility, etc, I have seen that listed as well. 

But, be specific. 

I am reading through sites for ideas as well. People claiming top titles at trials (generally stated) ,etc that one can not find when searching or affiliations. 

"One of the things I look for in a Schutzhund site is training information. I want to know how the club works, who the trainers are, who is competing, pictures of the dogs in the club, and what breeds they mainly work with. Many sites, surprisingly enough, have failed to provide me with this information, forcing me to send out emails to get more info. They may as well just have a site that says "we're a schutzhund club, email us for more info" and not bother with multiple pages.

I want to know what their training regime is, what schedule it works on, if they only train from a certain age up, how the club works, if it's very self propelled or more community-esque, etc. 

I want to know times and season schedules. Special events. Contact info for not only the person running the site, but the main people who run the club."

Good points....

Have someone barely familiar with SCH review site and offer suggestions as well.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You may want to stress that it isn't an exclusive female group! Balancing out the sexes....how to do that? 

The club I use to be in, their website hasn't been updated for 3 years! Members who are listed are not paying dues to that club.
I would think if they are affiliated with UScA or WDA(whatever) they would be held to a certain standard to keep information at least current for the year. Especially when those clubs have to have trials or seminars to stay affiliated.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

ladyfreckles said:


> Just checked out your site in your signature. It's really good.  No complaints here.



LOL my own sites always get the least amount of attention! It's not too out of date but the actual template hasn't been touched in years.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm reading through everything here and will probably post a link when I'm done. I do have to say that some of the suggestions I know won't/can't be included, mainly because some of what newbies want/expect to see isn't always appropriate and once you visit and start training you see why.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

It's different when you're trying to drive business vs. attracting new members to private club with limits.

I've been perusing a lot of schutzhund clubs sites of late.

It seems there are two general categories; clubs that actively seek new members and clubs that would rather recruit just one or two new members from time to time (preferably members that have some experience).

There's a club I looked at recently that has a very simple layout with pics of the members all grouped together and smiling, they emphasize they are all breed and family friendly. This sets the tone that they are more relaxed and casual.

Then I've looked at clubs where all the pics were of a more professional quality showing a lot of bite work and very limited info about the club. That tone tells me they are probably more limited in who they allow in and would probably prefer people with at least some experience.

I think, these clubs being private, have the right to decided what kind of club they want to be. I see nothing wrong with either choice.

My suggestion as a newbie is be clear about your club's goals, as a group. If you're very serious about participation emphasize what was pointed out in Wayne's thread, that joining this sport, at the level this club participates is a _lifestyle _choice. That won't turn all the tire kickers away but would help people like me make a more informed decision.

Same goes if your club is looking to grow and wants to attract more new members to the sport, presentation can help convey that message.

I will say on Wayne's club site, I found reading the short profiles about the members, their goals, how long they have participated and their dogs was nicely presented and gave a 'picture' of the club as a whole too.

This is a function of advertising. In my forays into advertising for my business (print and web) I've found most people don't read too much text. So IMO, setting the tone with format, pics, basic information is key.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I think a general training schedule would be nice though. Not like an exact dates and times, but something to the affect of we train these days and if you want to be serious you should pretty much be there those days. I don't quite understand why you don't want "spectators" as they would probably just stand off to the side and watch what you do. In my opinion it is easier to deal with people without dogs than ones that bring a dog to be evaluated and then stick around with it for a while. Also hard to believe there is no parking in the area for them to walk from. I don't think you'll get as many "walk-ins" as you would think. Not many people will just show up to watch on a daily basis.

Invitation only sounds very exclusive to me and I would probably get the idea that you don't really want me there. Also, who do I get the invitation from? Do I email and see if I'm allowed to come on a day or do I have to know a member who will then invite me into the circle of trust? Just things to think about. Maybe instead of invitation only, you should put something like, "If you want to come check out a training session, please email _____ and we will get back to you with a convenient time."

My problem with Schutzhund club websites is that it doesn't give enough information on the requirements of the sport. This is probably why so many people join, realize they can't commit, and then get out.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

martemchik said:


> My problem with Schutzhund club websites is that it doesn't give enough information on the requirements of the sport. This is probably why so many people join, realize they can't commit, and then get out.


I agree with this!! If you want to weed out those who cannot commit, then let people know what it takes to be committed.
I mentioned in the other thread my desire to do SAR. The group had information to give out to prospective members (this was before websites) and reading that made it very clear that I could not give what it would take. The only time "wasted" by the group was a few conversations.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

One thing I've learned in life, no matter how much you warn people how much work something is (even for a paying job), they won't know until they try. Commitment and hard work are seen through the perspective of what that person has committed to in the past, only.

(try hiring help to work nights, weekends or holidays, even with pay it's too much commitment for many....)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

So maybe a "what do we expect of our members?" and "What can our members expect from the club?" comparison?



> Invitation only sounds very exclusive to me and I would probably get the idea that you don't really want me there. Also, who do I get the invitation from? Do I email and see if I'm allowed to come on a day or do I have to know a member who will then invite me into the circle of trust? Just things to think about. Maybe instead of invitation only, you should put something like, "If you want to come check out a training session, please email _____ and we will get back to you with a convenient time."


The invitation process has always been very clear. We invite visitors out once a month on X-day/time. Interested persons click a mailto link which sends and e-mail to me and they are asked to answer a few basic questions in their e-mail (name, location, age and type of dog, previous training experience). They will receive a response that indicates the next date, time, and location for visitors, what the rules are, and what to bring.

Basically what you are talking about is the same thing. It doesn't just say "invitation only" and give no other process, but we don't publish the address of our training locations (we do publish the town/area, the normal days on which we train, and the general time frame). This is to avoid people reading the web site and just showing up. We can't have that for reasons beyond our control. As I've said we do not own any of the facilities they use, in both cases they were setup by people in the club (not necessarily owned by any club members either) so we have to be able to control who is there and make sure they are aware of the rules (again beyond our control) and the parking policies. Our main location is a fire station so you can imagine a single car parked out of place causing a huge problem when that truck needs to go out on an emergency call. But explaining this to people is much more appropriate privately I think than being on the web page. We have also already had the club split in two because of how some of the members were handling visitors (just inviting anyone they wanted and basically our club became like some sort of circus show and we were really struggling to get in actual training with long time paying members).


----------

